# Shakes head when I whistle...



## jasedee

Hi all,

Just wondering if this is normal behaviour. My little hen will shake her head whenever I whistle at her. At first I thought her ears might be hurting when I whistled at her, but even when I whistle at her softly she still shakes her head.

Any idea what this behaviour is about?

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## jscottpaschall

That's perfectly normal behavior. However, it's debatable what it signifies:
Normal behaviors


----------



## jasedee

jscottpaschall said:


> That's perfectly normal behavior. However, it's debatable what it signifies:
> Normal behaviors


Thanks for the reply and the link! Lots of great info there...

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## Renae

A few of my Cockatiels are the same, I put it down to that some have more sensitive hearing than others because not all my Cockatiels will shake their head when I whistle or talk to them.


----------



## jasedee

Solace. said:


> A few of my Cockatiels are the same, I put it down to that some have more sensitive hearing than others because not all my Cockatiels will shake their head when I whistle or talk to them.


Cool. Maybe she has sensitive hearing. I think I'll stop whistling to her...

Thanks!


----------



## lperry82

Lucky and cookie used to do it but they dont which i think they are used to my voice lol

Taco does it the most though


----------



## mancsean85

Hi, my lil Jedward does this, I think it means they like the sound they are hearing, he does it whenever I speak 2 him and when I whistle certain tunes, he will shake his head whenever he hears a catchy one, I'm teaching mine the Laurel n Hardy tune at the month, he loves it, its nothin 2 worry bout tho m8.

Sean


----------



## jasedee

mancsean85 said:


> Hi, my lil Jedward does this, I think it means they like the sound they are hearing, he does it whenever I speak 2 him and when I whistle certain tunes, he will shake his head whenever he hears a catchy one, I'm teaching mine the Laurel n Hardy tune at the month, he loves it, its nothin 2 worry bout tho m8.
> 
> Sean


Hmm ok. Looks like I might observe a little more and see then. She doesn't seem too distressed when I whistle and cause her to shake her head. I just wasn't too sure, and definitely didn't want to cause her any discomfort.

I thought that maybe her little ears couldn't handle the loud whistle, but come to think of it, she is MUCH louder than I am, so that shouldn't be an issue.

Thanks again for all the replies!
Jase


----------

